# قداس يوم الأحد بمناسبة ذكرى قتل أطفال بيت لحم في كنيسة مار جرجس بزيدل- حمص



## paul iraqe (31 ديسمبر 2020)

*قداس يوم الأحد بمناسبة ذكرى قتل أطفال بيت لحم في كنيسة مار جرجس بزيدل- حمص*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/

 الأحد 27-12-2020 وبمناسبة ذكرى قتل أطفال  بيت لحم، ترأس نيافة الحبر الجليل مار تيموثاوس متى الخوري النائب  البطريركي بدمشق القداس الإلهي في كنيسة مار جرجس بزيدل، بحضور سيادة  الأسقف بولس السوقي، والأب الخوري أنطون جرادة المعتمد البطريركي لأبرشية  حمص وحماة وطرطوس وتوابعها للسريان الأرثوذكس، وحضور الآباء الكهنة  الأفاضل: الربان برصوم كساب وزهري خزعل و لوقا عوض وكبرئيل هزيم وطوني  يعقوب، ويخدم القداس شمامسة الكنيسة وجوقة الكنيسة.
 أثناء القداس تليت  رسالة التعزية التي أرسلها قداسة سيدنا البطريرك المعظم مار إغناطيوس أفرام  الثاني معزيا بها الأب الخوري أنطون جرادة وأفراد أسرته بوفاة وانتقال  الخورية نهلا قصيرة. 
 وبعدها ارتجل نيافة المطران متى عظة روحية تحدث  فيها عن الإنجيل الذي قرأه على مسامع المؤمنين من الإنجيلي متى الإصحاح  الثاني عن كيف أمر هيروس الكبير الأب بأن يقتل جميع الأطفال مادون السنتين  خوفا من الملك القادم يسوع، فكانت المجزرة الكبيرة بقتل أولئك الأطفال  الشهداء الذين نطلب شفاعتهم وصلواتهم من أجلنا في يوم تذكرهم. 
 وكما أن  هيرودوس أنتيباس الابن أمر بقتل يوحنا المعمدان واشترك مع بيلاطس في قتل  المسيح، كانت هذه سلالة الملك الطاغية هيرودوس بالقتل. 
 ولكن مع هذا  القتل كانت القيامة مع يسوع الملك الذي أتى لخلاصنا. ناقلا بعدها تعازي  قداسة سيدنا البطريرك المعظم مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني الكلي الطوبى للأب  الخوري أنطون ولأفراد العائلة وأبناء زيدل برحيل الخورية نهلا، طالبا من  السماء أن يسكب على نفوس العائلة وكافة المحزونين الصبر والسلوان، وفي  الوقت ذاته هنأ المؤمنين بعيد الميلاد المجيد ميلاد المخلص بالرغم من حزن  الأبرشية برحيل المثلث الرحمات سيدنا مار سلوانس بطرس النعمة. ومختتما  حديثه ليزيل الرب الإله الحزن من القلوب، ويزرع الفرح ويبعد الأمراض، في  زمن ميلاد ملك السلام.



































































https://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,95685.html


----------

